# Looking for graphic freelancer



## g.lupo (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi, I am looking for a graphic freelancer. I do DTG printing and don't have time to work on design, since I am an amateur with photoshop. The designs at first are Mott of typograph, with playing with fonts with my personal line. If things work out their than I would have more jobs to give and also jobs from my clients for artwork whenu don't have time to do. If you are interested please send me a pm and let me know your rates and some jobs you have done. You would get free reign on design and use your creativity. Thsnks


----------



## duke-317 (Mar 23, 2008)

i use a guy out of texas jonnyzavant.com


----------



## Atxphotoguy (Dec 2, 2011)

I do graphic design


----------



## rickwTexas (Apr 14, 2010)

as do I. I work in traditional manner, sketch, scan, vector... no open paths, no autotrace (ever, ever), seps included, and I'm cheap


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes y'all listen to Rodney.. and now if you need art you might want to look at my online portfolio at www.art4tees.com and then email me at dlacart[USER=130301]@mediacom[/USER]bb.net.. I can help.. Pretty reasonably priced, always try to make you and your customer HAPPY
dlac


----------



## sullyman (Jan 11, 2011)

I happen to fall into this category. I have a link to samples of my work in the my sig. If after viewing you're still interested, feel free to email!


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

Please have a look & email me if you are interested.
https://sites.google.com/site/nzgfreelance/illustration
Thanks & best of luck,


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

PM me. We have very good offers on vector.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello,

PM me for more details, We are best in industry and good price offers


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

I needed a design done this week and decided to give dlac a try. Very happy with the results and priced very reasonable. I would recommend to others and I'm now lining up a few more jobs to send his way.
Contact info:

www.art4tees.com 
[email protected][URL="http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/mediacom.html"]mediacom[/URL]bb.net.
__________________
Quality,Price,Experience Pick 3


----------



## DOOOM (Apr 20, 2011)

Check me out - : DOOOM


----------



## D3L0C4T3D (Jan 23, 2012)

I have 5 artists on staff that can create all most anything. What we need is detailed info on what you need in regards to your art project. 


Things to consider about your artwork


We require 50% down before we do any work. Feel free to request portfolios from artist to help you in your Artist selection.
What is it that you want, be detailed, spell it out this makes the artist life much easier and will reduce cost if you are paying by the hour.
Color scheme what colors do you want to use for your image.
Usage rights, full usage right can be expensive to get from some artist. But for some of my guys getting full usage rights is not even a issue so make sure you consider this. 
Budget don’t say you don’t know, you know what you will not pay so use that at a starting point when picking your budget
Time frame, if you need the artwork Friday it is better if we get all the info before Thursday. Please consider revisions time when setting a due date.
What file format do you need the final image to be in?
We aim for 72 hour turnarounds on all jobs, in a perfect world this will always happen but in the real world things happen. If it is a absolute must you get your artwork on a certain date we can tag your job as a Mercury Bumping it to the top of our priority list for a small fee.
 
If you are tired of getting the run around from artist and know that you must pay for quality work done at high quality standards send us a E-mail and we will get right on your project. [email protected]


----------



## grcd (Jan 29, 2012)

Visit my online portfolio--

garryrone on deviantART

I am versed in many styles, skilled and dependable.
Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------

